# Westminster 2007 -l golden retrievers



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=0#videoid=211397


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldnt know which one to pick. They are all beautyful.
I have noticed that some handlers put the treat on their lips (maybe even lick them) and then give it to their dog. Why is that?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Some handlers hold the bait in their mouth for a moment while setting up the dog, since you need both hands. I taught both my Whippets to catch bait tossed or spit (NO I would never spit bait in the ring! hehe) to get really good free stacking and baiting (watching my face). You might even see someone bite off a piece to feed the dog. Showing takes a few hands and we only have two


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're all beautiful. I only watched the show once because Tucker's dad won BIB, but I get all upset for the ones who don't get the BIB, even more upset for those who don't get BIS LOL I'm not competitive a guess.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

It's amazing how different they all look. In some breeds, they look like a ring full of clones (at least to someone who doesn't know the breed). 

One thing I did notice, they all have very straight hair, or just a little wavy. Is really wavy hair out of fashion this year?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> I wouldnt know which one to pick. They are all beautyful.
> I have noticed that some handlers put the treat on their lips (maybe even lick them) and then give it to their dog. Why is that?


I took an "attention class" years ago, and they had us keep the treats in the cheek of our mouth. It was just another way to get and keep the dog's attention to your face while heeling, etc.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Who won last year anyway? I don't have time right now to watch the WHOLE video...but I was just watching it last week...and it STILL wasn't over! I see Hobo in there...what a gorgeous dog...I shall meet that woman one day...one day I will!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Rotten won?*



CreekviewGoldens said:


> Who won last year anyway? I don't have time right now to watch the WHOLE video...but I was just watching it last week...and it STILL wasn't over! I see Hobo in there...what a gorgeous dog...I shall meet that woman one day...one day I will!



I think Happy Hour Highmark Toasty otherwise known as "Rotten" maybe won last year??? 

They have Coach in there tomorrow, and he has his JH title -which is awesome. 

Is a junior handler with Reo?

I think Joe Millionaire has a pretty coat.

Who is "True'?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

JimS said:


> It's amazing how different they all look. In some breeds, they look like a ring full of clones (at least to someone who doesn't know the breed).
> 
> One thing I did notice, they all have very straight hair, or just a little wavy. Is really wavy hair out of fashion this year?


Waves, particularily over the topline, can present a false silouhette ie make a topline appear to have a dip, or, a croup to be too high, or a loin to have a rise. Smooth, straight coats make the overall picture "cleaner", although no matter the hair, a judges hands will feel the truth. (How they interpret it might be a different story! :doh


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

They're gorgeous!!

I'm going to gundog day at Crufts in a few weeks -I had a ball last year, spending hours and hours at the golden enclosure. It was pure bliss to be surrounded by so many gorgeous, friendly goldens. Very excited.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG They are all gorgeous. Other then minor differences in color and structure, they all look very similar to me. Notice how they are all nearly the same size, and they all have the same beautiful movement.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I couldn't tell which was the best although I did like the #2 dog better than #1 - but I'm partial to males - I'm assuming it was a male due to the size difference and he had a gorgeous shade of Gold.

I like the way she ran the 2 together in the end - I don't recall seeing that in a show before.

I was happy to see that a LOT of the handlers were using a loose lead (not all) - Goldens are not supposed to be held like a puppet on a string when moving. Last year was a different story - just about all of them had them on tight lead.

I did see one with quite a wavy coat - that's not a fault is it? It sort of is a fault with Silkys - that's what I used to show.


----------

